# Indeed, Has Paul Really said?



## arapahoepark (May 17, 2012)

I was browsing around Monergism and found the book Indeed,has Paul Really Said?: A Critique of N.T. Wright's Teaching on Justification by Michael Beasley. I have seen the other book reviews for more well known books so I was wondering if any one has read this one and what did you think compared to Piper's stuff?


----------

